# Thanksgiving stuffed pork loin



## Gary in VA (Nov 27, 2006)

The wife volunteered me to do a pork roast for thanksgiving dinner at my parents house.. this is what it was...

brined in Apple cider, brown sugar, salt, oranges, ginger & garlic

stuffed with an apple stuffing that I made

rubbed with Wolfe rub

grilled indirect at 350 for about 2 hours.. til it hit 145-150

last 20 minutes of grillling.. I glazed with an apple bbq sauce glaze that I made...

It got rave reviews around the table... and I must say...Twas damn good!



 



 



 

Upload Pics with PicTiger


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 27, 2006)

That is a great looking loin Gary. Pork and apples were made for each other I think. Any chance you might consider posting that filling recipe? or the sauce?


----------



## john a (Nov 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That is a great looking loin Gary. Pork and apples were made for each other I think. Any chance you might consider posting that filling recipe? or the sauce?



Me too, me too! Did you butterfly the loin to stuff?

Thanks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 27, 2006)

great looking loin!


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 27, 2006)

Recipe??... uh.. yeah.. uh... right..ok...  

Ok.. what I did.. 

1/2 onion.. fine chopped
2 apples.. fine cut up
sauted in apple cider for about 20-30 min til apples were tender
took off most of juice and added salt, pepper, sage, little wolfe rub and 
stove top stuffing to soak up rest of juices...

the sauce was a combination of a reduced apple cider, apple brandy, garlic, and some apple bbq sauce I used to use on ribs that I had frozen... be creative...

ususally to stuff loins, I don't butterfly.. I run a knife through lengthwise in a cross, stretch it out with my fingers and stuff the stuffing in from both ends


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 27, 2006)

This is probably blasphemy, but you could probably start with apple pie filling and add ingredients to it for the stuffing.....maybe?


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> This is probably blasphemy, but you could probably start with apple pie filling and add ingredients to it for the stuffing.....maybe?



probably.. but the stuffing wasn't as sweet and I wanted a little bit of "crunch" from the apples.. I didn't have them overcooked.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 27, 2006)

That's what I was thinking...that maybe the filling apples might get way overcooked and mushy as opposed to using fresh.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have to try that! It looks great Gary


----------



## Unity (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like a great way to liven up a loin, Gary. Nice job.

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2006)

Looked great Gary.... Bill TGG doesn't deserve you. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job Gary! I now think I know what I'm doing for Christmas!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice job Gary.  That is one fine looking pork loin.  Ah, guess my invite is lost in the snail mail world :roll: ?


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 28, 2006)

That do look very good.


----------

